# Schwinn Autocycle



## irene_crystal (Apr 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sale-Antique-19...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64d97190

Too nice and too much$$$$ for me, who has a rougher one for sale???


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2011)

well everything is original except the chainguard


----------



## MartyW (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow that is a sweet bike.


----------



## Hiawathatc (Apr 6, 2011)

Is that a Bendix RB rear hub on that one?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2011)

Hiawathatc said:


> Is that a Bendix RB rear hub on that one?



 LOL I think so!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandpa has an expression that a 13K windfall is coming his way...that kind of ridiculous pricing irks me and I would like to see his expression after the reality of the situation sets in (which should still be pleasing...should).
Nice and mostly original bike, but seriously?


----------



## eazywind (Apr 6, 2011)

Been on ebay a few times. Like they say........... we will hold on to it if we have to....... and they will. But, you never know..........


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 6, 2011)

SO.... What is the consensus on a real value of this bike based on the pics and info? The last one I saw sell on ebay went for $2250 but was not restored like this one. I'm just curious how far they are off on pricing as I thought $13,000 was too high as well.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2011)

You know the saying it's worth what someone is willing to pay. If I were to place a value on this bike it would be based on the sum of the whole in parts. So whatever the general market values are of each part added up. For me personally it's worth less restored. Let's say the bike was completely correct and there were no reproduction components the general market value today would be $6,500-$8,000. The last killer *COMPLETE* *OG* AC that sold on ebay went for $8,000 and to me this one is worth much less.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2011)

Some pics of the OG AC that sold recently


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 6, 2011)

A few More


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to know what the resto.set then back.


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 6, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few More




I remember watching that one go on ebay...


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone I know pretty well went and looked at the bike in person.  The owner of the bike had it since new and here's the part that will make most collectors cry, it was a nice original that he 'out sourced' a complete restoration to a MidWest high end automobile restoration outfit .  Are you sitting down?  They charged him 8200 dollars to restore the bike ..... and for that insane amount of money the people who restored it would not go to the effort of restoring the original hubs (used a new red band bendix from the 70's and a generic front hub) and a cheap Wald chainguard.   Do they sleep at night?  Who knows...  But it does sort of explain why he's asking a fortune (over market anyway) for the bicycle.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow. Which i could get just 2k to restore a bike. I have guys complaining at the $400 price tag I give for body and paint only to a bike. That's with all the decals applied and stock graphics! Guess I don't know the guys with deep pockets?


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 11, 2011)

I am having palpitations...nimrods...


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 12, 2011)

restoring my hoppy cost me 2500 in parts and paint. the guy got stroked hard


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, here's my last restoration which i think I posted up on here before but...if someone needs something done, let me know. Not trying to hijack the thread. Sorry.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Apr 13, 2011)

They probably sold him that Redline hub as an expensive "upgrade". They may have even fooled him into thinking that it is a correct part, or at least period correct.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 14, 2011)

Bobcycles your post just makes me sick, man that is so disappointing. That is why I never ever NEVER let auto shops touch anything but my cars.
First it starts off with excuse after excuse as to why the bike has sat untouched in a corner of their shop for 3 months while "more profitable" projects are taken on.
Then the job is done inaccurately because they know nothing about bikes.
Then it ends with a $4,000 bill.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 14, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Some pics of the OG AC that sold recently



The OG one is such a killer bike! The restored one is nice, just not my style..


----------



## J.C. (Apr 18, 2011)

*I'd rather have this one over Grandpa's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120713313646*


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 18, 2011)

Only because you already own it...at least for a little while longer....


----------

